# Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet Update2: Massendesertation von Truppenteilen und Bombardierung von Tripolis



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

*Update3:

*Auf n-tv.de gibt es noch einige weitere Angaben zur aktuellen Situation. 

Ein ägyptischer Beamter des Außenministeriums hat erklärt, das alleine auf dem Landweg rund 4000 Ägypter das Land verlassen hätten, wobei mehrere Ägypter in Libyen erschossen worden seien. 
Die ägyptische Armee teile mit, die Grenze zu Libyen sei für jeden, der aus Libyen fliehen wolle geöffnet.

Anmerkung des Autors: Ich ziehe den Hut vor der ägyptischen Armee, welche sich zwar nicht sofort klar auf Seiten der Demonstranten geschlagen hat, aber dennoch diese versucht hat zu schützen nun nur so kurze Zeit danach dazu so SCHNELL entschlossen hat, den Menschen in Libyen dadurch zu helfen ihnen einen sicheren Fluchtort anzubieten. Hierfür verdienen Sie meinen größten Respekt und bestätigen mich in meiner Einschätzung das sich Ägypten auf dem richtigen Weg in eine echte Demokratie mit demokratischen Grundwerten befindet.

Weiter vermeldet n-tv, das man nach derzeitigen Schätzungen von insgesamt 400 Toten im Verlauf der Proteste ausgeht.

Wie ich bereits zuvor berichtet hatte, gibt es Meldungen Demonstranten (in Bengasi) wären bombardiert worden, oder zumindest hätte es den Befehl dazu gegeben. Hierzu gibt es nun stichhaltige Angaben.

Denn auf dem internationalen Flughafen in Malta sind zwei libysche Oberste mit ihren Kampfflugzeugen gelandet und haben nachdem sich sich stellten politischen Asyl beantragt. Laut Aussage der Oberste hätten Sie Demonstranten in Bengasi bombardieren sollen. Damit bestätigen sich diese grauenhaften Meldungen als unvorstellbare Wahrheit. Man kann nur von Glück sprechen, das sich die Piloten diesem Befehl widersetzt haben. nicht vorstellbar, wie viele Opfer mehr es ansonsten gegeben hätte.

Trauriger weise haben scheinbar nicht alle Piloten, welche einen solchen Auftrag erhalten haben derart kuraschiert reagiert und ihrem Auftrag folgend viele Orte in der Stadt bombardiert. 

Als seien diese Meldungen nicht schockierend genug lautet es im n-tv Bericht weiter, das über der Stadt Hubschrauber kreisen sollen, von denen sich bewaffnete afrikanische Söldner herabließen. 

Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Libyen-bombardiert-Demonstranten-article2663351.html

Anmerkung des Autors: Gaddafi setzt allem Anschein nach also nicht nur seine eigenen Truppen ein, sondern sogar bezahlte Söldner.

Ich kann nur noch für die Menschen in Libyen beten und hoffe ihr tut dies ebenso, bis sich unsere Politiker zu einem Eingreifen durchringen.

Auch bitte ich euch an dieser Stelle um eines: Redet darüber, schweigt es nicht tot, geht auf Demos, meldet euch zu Wort, damit der Druck auf die Politik wächst zu handeln.

Ich kann nur hoffen das Gaddafi es nicht schafft wieder die Kontrolle zu erlangen, auch wenn es im Moment in Anbetracht der Brutalität nicht gut aussieht. 

Zu meinem letzten Update möchte ich hier noch kurz etwas Anmerken, um zu verdeutlichen wie verwerflich das Handeln der Politik im Moment ist und war.

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, hatte Gaddafi ja ein hohes Ansehen bei unseren Politikern, da er nach Außen hin mit der westlichen Welt kooperierte und der EU auch die Flüchtlinge fern hielt. In Anbetracht des aktuellen Verhaltens (vor allem die Tatenlosigkeit) muss man davon ausgehen, das es unseren Politikern auch recht wäre, wenn Gaddafi oder sonst irgend ein Despot einfach die Flüchtlinge erschießen würde. Hauptsache wir sind das Problem los.

Wenn man das aktuelle Handeln unserer Politiker sich genau durch den Kopf gehen lässt, könnte man sogar auf die Idee kommen, das diese Gaddafi sogar kostenfrei mit Munition versorgen würde, Hauptsache das Problem ist aus der Welt....

In welch krankem Land leben wir doch...

*Update2:

*Die heutigen Tagesthemen werden von vielschichtigen Meldungen aus Libyen dominiert. 

Laut einem Reporter, der sich an der Grenze von Ägypten und Libyen aufhält, berichten Oppositionelle davon, das sich im Osten von Libyen größere Teile der Polizei und des Militärs von Gaddafi abgewendet und desertiert haben sollen. Hierbei soll es teilweise zu Kämpfen gekommen sein.

Nachdem es über den Tag bereits Meldungen gegeben hat, das Gaddafi das Land nach Venezuela verlassen haben soll, scheinen sich diese Meldungen nicht zu verdichten.

In Tripolis selbst scheint Gaddafi mit absoluter Brutalität gegen Demonstranten vorzugehen, welche selbst die bisherigen Schreckensnachrichten in den Schatten stellen.

So soll laut dem arabischen Fernsehsender Al Dschasira am Abend ein riesiger Demonstrationszug in Tripolis von Flugzeugen des Militärs angegriffen worden sein. Über Satellitentelefon berichtet eine Augenzeugin von einem Massaker an den Demonstranten.

Die Berichterstattung wird hierbei immer schwieriger, da die libyschen Behörden nach Angaben Al Dschasiras anscheinend sämtliche Festnetz- und Funktelefonverbindungen im Land unterbrochen haben.

In den Tagesthemen selbst wurde auch von hunderten Toten und in Zwischensätzen sogar von Bombardierung von Demonstranten gesprochen. Genauer wurde darauf allerdings nicht eingegangen.

In Anbetracht der Gräultaten, die in Libyen passieren, erscheinen die Aussagen unserer Politiker wie unserem Außenminister Westerwelle, welcher davon spricht, dass das libysche Volk selbst entscheiden müsse und man sich nicht einmischen sollte, dem Volk aber auch die Möglichkeit zur freien Entscheidung gegeben werden muss als reinste Fars.

Auf der anderen Seite steigt die Angst, die Ölimporte aus Libyen könnten abbrechen, hierbei sei angemerkt, das Libyen Deutschlands dritt größter Lieferant ist. 

Anmerkung des Autors: Hier sieht man wieder wo die Prioritäten unserer westlichen Politiker liegen. Die Forderungen nach Menschenrechten etc. sind nur leere Lippenbekenntnisse an Länder, auf die man nicht wirtschaftlich angewiesen ist, denn sobald dies der Fall ist, muss dies ja schnell zurückstecken... Wunderbar hat es der Kommentar in den Tagesthemen getroffen, in dem es hies, das die westlichen Staaten schon lange wussten wer Gaddafi ist, und für was er steht, mit diesem aber gern zusammengearbeitet haben, da er den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterschrieben hat, und der EU auch die Flüchtlingsströme vom Hals gehalten hat. Vom Öl nicht zu schweigen. 

Kurz um, wurde ausgeführt, das man wissentlich und nur all zu gern mit einem Diktator zusammengearbeitet hat, solange die wirtschaftlichen Interessen gewahrt bleiben.

Hier sieht man eindeutig wir Krank unsere Politik heute ist, und das alle Grundrechte die wir mit so schweren Verlusten erhalten haben in so vielen Ländern dieser Welt, wo Menschen sehenden Auges für die Freiheit des Volkes ihr eigenes Leiden und ihren eigenen Tod hingenommen haben, nur im eigenen Land relevant sind, und mit nicht so geschätzt und in Ehren gehalten werden, wie Sie es Wert wären!

Ich selbst bin einfach nur noch Fassungslos, wie die Lage in Libyen ins unermessliche zu eskalieren scheint. 

Man muss sich das nur Vorstellen: Demonstranten werden bombardiert.

Ein Grauen ohne gleichen, und unsere Politiker verstricken sich im klein klein, schaffen es nicht einmal eine Resolution zu verabschieden mit Sanktionen oder wenigstens nur mit klaren Worten gegen das Regime. Dabei wäre mit den heutigen Vorfällen sicherlich ein Blauhelm-Einsatz ähnlich wie im ehemaligen Jugoslawien gerechtfertigt. Denn wären die Demonstranten eine ethnische oder religiöse Gruppe könnte man meiner Meinung nach inzwischen sicherlich von Völkermord sprechen. 

Und wir schauen zu......

Quellen: Gewalt in Libyen eskaliert: Flugzeuge gegen Demonstranten | tagesschau.de

Inzwischen habe ich auch eine Quelle zu der Meldung einer Bombardierung gefunden. Auf tt.com (Meldung 21.05 Uhr) wird berichtet, das der arabische Fernsehsender Al Arabiya vermeldet hat, dass der Befehl zu Bombardierung der Stadt Benghazi gegeben worden sein soll. Wie in meinen anderen Meldungen auch zu lesen war, gab es hier ja bereits sehr früh Demonstrationen, und soll darüber hinaus ja mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle der Oppositionellen stehen.
*

Update:*

Nachdem in den letzten Tagen von immer mehr Toten die Rede war und inzwischen laut Aussagen in den Medien anscheinend schon mehr als 230 Menschen ums Leben gekommen sind, hat sich der Protest nun von Bengasi bis in die Hauptstadt Tripolis ausgeweitet. 

Allein in Tripolis sollen in der vergangenen Nacht nach Angaben des arabischen Senders Al Dschasira mehr als60 Menschen getötet worden sein.

Insgesamt ist die Lage in der Hauptstadt recht unübersichtlich, da kaum Meldungen nach Außen dringen. Hier scheint meiner Auffassung nach wohl die Eingriffe in die Kommunikationsinfrastruktur seine Wirkung zu zeigen. 

Was allerdings bekannt ist, ist das es Berichte gibt, nach denen das im Gebäude des Parlaments der so genannte Saal des Volkes in Brand gesetzt wurde.

Nach Augenzeugenberichten soll auch das Gebäude des Staatsfernsehens geplündert worden sein. Nach diesen Augenzeugenberichten sollen auch mehrere Polizeistationen in Brand gesteckt worden. 

Auch Schüsse seien wieder zu hören gewesen sein.

Gaddafis Sohn Seif al Islam hat in der Nacht eine Fernsehansprache gehalten (diese ist auch in den Fernsehnachrichten teilweise zu sehen), in der er vor einem Bürgerkrieg warnt und historische Reformen für die kommenden Tage ankündigt. Man sei bereit über einige Punkte in der Verfassung zu sprechen und Restriktionen aufzuheben. Genaue Angaben um welche es sich hierbei handelt machte al Islam nicht. (Anmerkung: Hier sind wieder Parallelen zu Tunesien und Ägypten zu sehen. Das Regime versucht die Menschen zu beruhigen und so wieder die Situation unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Ob dies aber von Erfolg gekrönt ist, sei im Anbetracht der Ergebnisse in Tunesien und Ägypten sehr fraglich) 
Al Islam betone in seiner Rede noch, dass die Streitkräfte weiterhin hinter seinem Vater stünden. Hierbei sagte er: "Wir werden weiter kämpfen bis zum letzten Mann, selbst bis zur letzten Frau".

Nicht bekannt ist, wo sich Gaddafi und seine Familie nun aufhalten. Von Seiten der Opposition wir während dessen behauptet, dass die Städte Al Baidha, Tobruk und Adschadbija inzwischen unter Kontrolle der Aufständischen stehen würden. Auch in Bengasi seien die Sicherheitskräfte und Milizionäre zurückgedrängt worden. 

Gegenüber der Beteuerung von al Islam, das die Streitkräfte hinter Gaddafi stünden, gibt es auch die Meldung, das sich mehrere Stammesfürsten auf die Seite der Oppositionellen geschlagen haben sollen. 

So erklärte der Führer des Al-Zawaeija-Stammes, Farag El Zawy am Sonntagabend im Sender Al Arabija: "Unser Stamm ist einer der größten Libyen, wir leben im Westen bei den Ölfeldern. Ich fordere Gaddafi und die Europäische Union hiermit auf, dieses Massaker zu stoppen. Wenn das nicht innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden geschieht, werden wir kein Öl mehr liefern. Unser Blut ist wichtiger als das Öl."

Eine solche Abspaltung von Stammesfürsten könnte Gaddafi massiv unter Druck setzen, da davon aus zu gehen ist, das diese lokal über großen Einfluss verfügen. Darüber hinaus provoziert dies natürlich auch weitere Machtinhaber, welche sich unsicher sind ob Gaddafi die Sache wieder unter Kontrolle bekommt, sich auf die Seite der Oppositionellen zu schlagen, bevor sie mit Gaddafi untergehen.

Der libysche Vertreter bei der Arabischen Liga in Kairo, Abdulmoneim al-Honi hatte am Sonntagabend aus Protest gegen die Schüsse auf Demonstranten seineb Rücktritt erklärt. Hierbei zitieren ihn arabische Medien wie folgt: "Ich habe keine Beziehung zu diesem Regime, das jede Legitimität verloren hat".

Gaddafi verliert also auch auf politischer Ebene an Mitstreitern, wobei ihn diese Aussagen in der arabischen Welt meiner Auffassung nach wohl schwer treffen werden, egal ob er letzten Endes doch noch schaffen sollte die Situation wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

*Deutschland und Europa:*

Inzwischen warnt das Auswärtige Amt in Berlin auch vor Reisen nach Libyen, und es wird dringend empfohlen die Lage aufmerksam zu beobachten und größere Menschenansammlungen zu meiden. Allen sich derzeit in Libyen befindlichen Deutschen wird die Ausreise empfohlen.

Von Seiten der Europäischen Union als auch der Bundesregierung wird die Eskalation der Gewalt kritisiert.
Regierungssprecher Steffen Seibert sagte: "Das alles ist auf das Schärfste zu verurteilen". Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel sei über die Vorgänge "beunruhigt". 

Anmerkung: In meinen Augen sind wie schon in Ägypten die von der EU und auch der Bundesregierung geäußerte Kritik viel zu diplomatisch. Bereits in Ägypten konnten viele Menschen nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich die Staatsoberhäupter der westlichen Welt zu keiner klaren Position gegen Muhbarak durchringen konnten. Auch in Ägypten sorgte dies für viel Unverständnis und Unverständnis, wie man vielen Medien entnehmen kann. Das sich dieses Spiel nun trotz der vielen Toten und der offenen grausamen Brutalität, die Gaddafi gegen Demonstranten einsetzt, wiederholt ist kaum zu verstehen.

Der Präsident des Europaparlaments Jerzy Buzek äußerte sich sich auch zu der Situation, indem er ebenfalls ein Ende des gewaltsamen Vorgehens gegen Demonstranten forderte, und darüber hinaus die Regierung in Tripolis aber noch dazu aufforderte die "Informationsblockade" zu beenden.

Die Grünen im Europaparlament forderten die EU auf, ihre Finanzhilfe für Libyen sofort zu stoppen.

Quellen:
Libyen: Verwüstungen in Tripolis - offenbar 60 Tote | tagesschau.de
N24 Ticker (im aktuellen Fernsehprogramm)
RTL Nachrichten vom 32.02.2011


*Orginal:
*
Nach dem laut Berichten im heutigen Fernsehprogramm etc. ohne Ankündigung auf Demonstranten das Feuer eröffnet wurde, wobei mehrere Personen starben, und somit nun bereits über 80 Personen ihr leben lassen mussten, scheint sich nun ein ähnliches Vorgehen wie in Ägypten abzuzeichnen.

Gaddafi soll heute um 00:15 Uhr GMT bzw. 01:15 MEZ dafür gesorgt haben, dass das Internet abgeschaltet wurde. Darüber hinaus soll in Teilen der Hauptstadt Tripolis der Strom ausgefallen sein.

Die Parallelen zu Ägypten sind offensichtlich, allerdings setzt Gaddafi deutlich offensiver die Armee und Polizei ein, als Muhbarak in Ägypten. Auch scheint die Armee hinter Gaddafi zu stehen, was in Ägypten nicht der Fall war. Betrachtet man die aktuelle Entwicklung der Situation, so muss man vom schlimmsten ausgehen, wenn man an die nächsten Tage denkt. Ein ähnlich schneller und vergleichsweise friedlicher Umsturz wie in Ägypten, bei dem zwar viele Menschen ihr Leben liesen, oder verletzt wurden, aber das Militär nicht massiv Einschritt, erwarte ich in Libyen nicht.

Es bleibt also abzuwarten, wie sich die Situation entwickelt. Aus meiner Sicht der Dinge heraus ist es aber essenziell wichtig, das sich die westliche Welt diesmal deutlicher gegen den Diktator stellt als in Ägypten, da ansonsten wohl mit einer weiteren Eskalation und blutigen Niederschlagung aller Proteste zu rechnen ist. Dies zeigt allein schon der oben genannte Fall, in dem ohne Vorwarnung das Feuer eröffnet wurde. Dies zeigt meiner Meinung nach, dass das Regime vor absolut nichts zurück schreckt um seine Macht zu erhalten. 

Hierzu passt auch die Meldung, das Gaddafi seinen Söhnen gut ausgebildete und loyale Truppen der Armee mit der Order unterstellt haben soll, die bisherige Ordnung wieder herzustellen.

Hoffen wir, dass die Abschaltung des Internets nicht dazu genutzt wird um ohne Gnade und äußerster Brutalität zu agieren, auch wenn dies in meinen Augen als sehr wahrscheinlich anzusehen ist.

Quellen:
Libya cuts off internet service: Arbor networks
Libyens Internet abgeschaltet - 19.02.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## der_knoben (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Nur mal zu deiner Hoffnung, dass sich der Westen gegen Gaddafi stellen wird: http://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/libyen190.html

Der Schutz Europas ist wichtiger als irgendwelche Menschenrechte.


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Ich habe es ebenfalls schon mitbekommen. Das wurde in Ägypten ja ebenfalls praktiziert, war aber nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Wollen wir mal hoffen, das die Revolution friedlich weitergeht bzw. Erfolg hat.


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Ist ziemlich heftig, was dort abgeht. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es besser wird.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Die werden garantiert nicht friedlich weiter gehen, da sie jetzt auch nicht friedlich sind, und ich sags mal so "Erschiesungs"-Kommandos unterwegs sind, welche die Demonstranten aufreiben.

Anders finde ich kann man es nicht nennen, wenn Polizei einfach auf eine Menschenmenge mit scharfer Munition schiest ohne jedwede Vorwarnung. Das ist wie eine Hinrichtung und völlig inakzeptabel. Ich habs in den Nachrichten gesehen/gehört.Mir hats den Magen umgedreht wie als ich gehört hab wie die (so hat sichs zumindest angehört) mit Schnellfeuerwaffen in die Menge geschossen haben


----------



## Anchorage (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Wilkmmen in der Wirklichkeit da wo Menschen in echt sterben und nicht in irgendwelchen Games . ( Sry für die Anpielung ). Aber was soll man machen das Leben ist früher oder später eh vorbei und nächstes Jahr existieren wird doch garneheme. Also was regen wir und auf


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Das kommentier ich jetzt lieber nicht....


----------



## .Mac (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Der Kommentar konnte ja auch nur aus Bayern kommen...[/Ironie]

@Topic Der Sogenannte Demokratische, freiheitswollende Westen zeigt hier doch sein wahres Gesicht, das sollte doch spätestens jetzt jeder begriffen haben.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

da muss ich dir zustimmen, und da verwundert es dann auch nicht, das in "islamischen" Ländern die Leute dann die "westlichen" (alias demokratischen Gutmenschen) Nationen dann gehasst werden, weil Sie viel reden über Demokratie etc. aber sobald es sie selbst nicht betrifft ihnen alles Scheis egal ist, wie sehr die Leute leiden etc. Und dann sollte man noch dran denken, das wir westliche Länder diese Verbrecher von Diktatoren auch noch oft finanziell unterstützen...

Und da soll man sich wundern, das die Menschen teils nicht gut auf die USA etc zu sprechen sind.


----------



## Anchorage (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das kommentier ich jetzt lieber nicht....


Sry ich sollte nichtmhre betrunken isn forum gucken. Sorry für meinen dummen vorrigen comment


----------



## Anchorage (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> da muss ich dir zustimmen, und da verwundert es dann auch nicht, das in "islamischen" Ländern die Leute dann die "westlichen" (alias demokratischen Gutmenschen) Nationen dann gehasst werden, weil Sie viel reden über Demokratie etc. aber sobald es sie selbst nicht betrifft ihnen alles Scheis egal ist, wie sehr die Leute leiden etc. Und dann sollte man noch dran denken, das wir westliche Länder diese Verbrecher von Diktatoren auch noch oft finanziell unterstützen...
> 
> Und da soll man sich wundern, das die Menschen teils nicht gut auf die USA etc zu sprechen sind.



Du hast sowas von recht man. Bevor die Amies nicht im Irak einmarschiert sind gab es doch so gut wie keine Terroristen ! Und wir wissen doch alle was wir vom Irak wollen.


----------



## Rocksteak (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen, das die Revolution friedlich weitergeht bzw. Erfolg hat.





> ...wobei mehrere Personen starben, und somit nun bereits über 80 Personen ihr leben lassen mussten, ...



???

Ich habe große Bedenken, dass auch diese versuchte Revolution von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Wie schon von der_knoben erwähnt, wird die lybische Gesellschaft nicht unbedingt auf die Hilfe der EU bzw. des "Westens" hoffen können. Das erscheint zwar auf den ersten Blick verstörrend, allerdings befinden sich die Europäer hier in der Zwickmühle.
Trotz allem bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieser Aufstand ein friedliches, demokratisches Ende nehmen wird...


----------



## Rabi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



.Mac schrieb:


> Der Kommentar konnte ja auch nur aus Bayern kommen...[/Ironie]
> 
> @Topic Der Sogenannte Demokratische, freiheitswollende Westen zeigt hier doch sein wahres Gesicht, das sollte doch spätestens jetzt jeder begriffen haben.


Wie recht du hast. Nur leider begreifen das viel zu wenige Leute. Wenn ich mich da bei Verwandten, Freunden, Bekannten und in der Schule umhöre...unglaublich was manche da noch für Vorstellungen haben.

Ansonsten wurde schon so ziemlich alles gesagt. Von einer erfolgreichen oder friedlichen Revolution - von einer Stellungnahme des Westens ganz abgesehen - sollte man zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Hoffentlich wird es den Menschen dort bald besser gehen, sodass sie eine Zukunft auch im eigenen Land sehen. 
Dann brauchen wir uns um die Flüchtlinge nicht mehr zu sehr sorgen. Oder wir bauen eine "Mauer", wie die im Süden der USA.


----------



## Semih91 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Wenn ihr eine Mauer baut, dann schließt du uns ja hier ein und dann kann keiner mehr weg


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Nee natürlich nur eine Mauer gegen illegale Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Nö- Wir bauen einen Grossen Damm bei Gibraltar, dann pumpen wir das Mittelmeer leer. Dann kriegen wir eine Wüste zwischen Europa und Afrika - die heisser und tödlicher ist als die Sahara oder das Tal des Todes. Kein (oder fast kein) illegaler Einwanderer wird da lebend durch kommen. Schluss mit der gemütlichen Schiffahrt.

Zynismus : Aus.

BTT : Tunesien und Ägypten zeigen : Schalten sie das Internet ab, ist es längst zu spät. Gaddafi sollte schon mal seinen Privatjet startklar machen. In den Emiraten nehmen sie ja jeden Diktator, der genug Kohle beiseite gebracht hat, gerne auf.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Von mir aus könnte der auch zu seinen Freunden nach Europa. Das wäre wenigstens konsequent.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Genhis99 du solltest aber nicht den Fehler machen und Tunesien oder Ägypten mit Libyen vergleichen. Gaddafi sitzt VIEL fester im Sattel als Mubarak, und dazu kommt, das nicht nur die "Polizei" (also die Schlägertrupps) hinter ihm stehen, sondern auch die Armee, das war jeweils in den beiden anderen Ländern nicht der Fall. Auch hat die libysche Armee keine solchen Kontakte zum Westen, wie es in Ägypten der Fall war. Da hatten viele höhere Offiziere ja die Ausbildung in den USA erlebt, und da kann man sagen was man will, sowas färbt doch irgendwo ab, und der Kontakt zu den Amis war in der Armee immer da.

Das fehlt in Libyen völlig meines Wissens nach. Naja, und man muss auch sehen, das vorallem in Ägypten zwar deutlich aggresiver gegen Demonstranten vorgegangen wurde (man muss sich ja nur die Bilder der auf Kamelen und Macheten/Peitschen schwingenden Geheimdienstler/Polizisten/bezahlte Schläger in Zivil ins Gedächtnis rufen) zwar auch Gewalt ausgeübt, aber nicht so offen und klar. Das schlimmste was es gab waren die Straßenschlachten zwischen den Demonstranten und den "Zivilisten" Prr-Mubarak Demonstranten, und dann halt die wenigen Szenen, wo die Polizei davon ausging, das Sie niemand beobachtet, als z.B. der eine Mann der die Hände hoch hielt und völlig unbewaffnet war kaltblütig erschossen wurde, naja und dann die zwei bis drei Vorfälle als Polizeifahrzeuge in eine Menschenmenge gerast sind, wo auch Menschen schwer verletzt wurden (eventuell auch gestorben).

In Libyen gibt sich Gaddafi aber nicht mit solchen "verdeckten" Aktionen ab. Er stellt die Polizei einfach hin und lässt das Feuer ohne Vorwarnung auf eine MENSCHENMENGE! geben. 

Da kommen mir sofort die Szenen vom "Platz des himmlischen Friedens" ins Gedächtnis.....

Und ganz ehrlich ich fürchte es wird in Libyen genau so enden, wenn der Westen nicht klar Stellung bezieht und sich hinter das Volk stellt. 

Ich denke die islamische Welt hat inzwischen Begriffen was Demokratie heist, und das es ein besseres Leben geben kann als das, das Sie im Moment leben! Wenn Sie denn nur wollen und ihr Leben selbst bestimmen als freie Menschen!

Allgemein würde ich es ähnlich wie zum Zeitpunkt des Zusammenbruchs des Ostblocks sehen. Die Menschen sind einfach so weit, eine Demokratie zu werden, und die Werte einer solchen auch zu achten und zu leben, da keiner mehr das will was Sie im Moment haben. Da trägt auch das Internet meiner Meinung nach viel dazu bei, da die Menschen so sehen können, das auf der anderen Seite auch nur Menschen sitzen, und gleichzeitig sehen, das es Ihnen auch besser gehen könnte, wenn nur die Unterdrücker weg sind, und wie man sieht Sie das auch schaffen können, was für Sie wieder ein neuer Ansporn ist.

Ich seh es so. Wir müssen diese Chance als "westliche" Welt nutzen, genau wie wir Sie mehr oder weniger genutzt haben, als der Ostblock zusammengebrochen ist. Wir dürfen nicht den Fehler machen und die Menschen sich selbst überlassen, so wie wir das bis jetzt gemacht haben. Das würde die Leute frustrieren und einen Jahrzehnte wenn nicht gar Jahrhunderte langen Hass auf uns bei den Menschen schüren, vor allem wenn die Revolution nicht glückt, da WIR für ihr Leid mit verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Was schlägst du denn genau vor, denn ein blankes Lippenbekenntnis von den europäischen Ländern ist, nur das was es ist Wörter und hilft der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich!


----------



## TyPe_X (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Die brutale Vorgehensweise der Regierung verwundert mich nicht. Die haben gesehen, was in Ägypten passiert ist. Jetzt haben sie Angst und werden mit allen Mitteln versuchen die Macht zu behalten. Ich kann einfach nur nicht verstehen, wie man solchen Ländern die Möglichkeit gibt, solche Taten durchzuführen. Ich freue mich, dass die Menschen dort begriffen haben, dass es so nicht weiter geht und versuchen ihr Land und sich selbst vor dem Kaos zu retten, aber mal wieder wurde/wird bewiesen, dass "mächtige" Menschen zu Allem fähig sind, wenn es darum geht etwas von ihrer "Macht" abzugeben. 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht , wieso Europa sich nicht einmischt. Einfach zuschauen, wie die Menschen da unten umkommen. Tolle Einstellung! Wir müssten es machen, wie die Amerikaner und Waffen an die verkaufen, um die Graumsamkeit, die dort herrscht, als Vorteil unsererseits zu nutzen!
Wann merken die Menschen endlich, dass alles erstunken und erlogen ist? Wie könnten sie denn? Die Medien zeigen uns ja immer nur das, was uns in die "richtige" Richtung beeinflussen soll. Und vorallem die Bild-Leser sind bestens über alles informiert!

Fazit: Wir leben in einer Welt, die von Lügen, Bestechung, Macht, Gier und vorallem Amerika verseucht ist >>> Wir sind nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## Rabi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich denke die islamische Welt hat inzwischen Begriffen was Demokratie heist, und das es ein besseres Leben geben kann als das, das Sie im Moment leben! Wenn Sie denn nur wollen und ihr Leben selbst bestimmen als freie Menschen!


Das würde ich so nicht sagen. In Ägypten ist meiner Meinung nach nicht abzusehen, ob das Land 'demokratisch' wird, wieder in die alte Ordnung zurückfällt oder gar islamistisch wird. Die zwei stärksten Parteien sind momentan einfach die (ehemalige) Regierungspartei und die Bruderschaft. Der Rest der Opposition ist, zumindest meines Wissens nach, alles andere als organisiert oder regierungsfähig. Ob sie das in den kommenden kurzen 6 Monaten ändern können ist gar nicht so wahrscheinlich. Die Möglichkeit einer Militärregierung gibt es natürlich auch noch, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es so kommen wird, da die Amerikaner, wie du ja geschrieben hast, einen zu hohen Einfluss im Militär haben und die sich jetzt wirklich als Friedens- und Demokratiewahrer zeigen wollen.


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Jo Leute. Ihr vergesst schnell.

Wisst ihr noch, das 1989 die Stasi mit Panzern und Truppen überall - ob in Magdeburg oder in Leipzig Gewehr bei Fuss standen ? Und es ist nur der Vernunft Einiger Weniger zu Verdanken, das diese "Hunde des Krieges" nicht losgelassen wurden. Selbst Internierungslager für 1000ende von Regimegegnern standen bezugsfertig bereit.

Aber was diese Wenigen damals einfach erkannt haben - 1000 kann man einschüchtern - aber 100.000de fegen Alles hinweg, egal wie schrecklich das Blutbad dabei wird.

Genau das Gleiche ist in Tunesien und Ägypten passiert - die kleinen Befehlshaber und Offiziere haben erkannt, das sie in Stücke gerissen werden, wenn sie nicht mit der Masse gehen. Und ihrerseits den Vorgesetzten und Generälen klar gemacht, das ihnen dann Gleiches widerfährt.

Jeder Diktator ist bloss noch eine lächerliche Figur wenn sein Machtapperat nicht mehr mitspielt - und wenn er nicht aufpasst und rechtzeitg Abhaut wird er aufgehenkt. Wie Mussolini oder Chauchescu ...

Und auch Gaddafi hat nicht genügend Knüppel, ein ganzes Volk zu prügeln.


----------



## Medcha (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Klasse Kommentare hier! Immer mehr begreifen, wie sehr wir Menschen (aber vor allem die Armen) verarscht werden. 

Deutschland ist genauso ein "linkes" Land, dass NUR nach eigenen Interessen handelt, wie die Amis. Dann heucheln unsere Politiker Betroffenheit und wir haben wieder ein gutes Gewissen. Das funktioniert schon sehr lange sehr gut.

Der reichtum Europas kommt zum Großteil aus Afrika und anderen armen Regionen. Unseren Wohlstand haben "wir uns" NICHT "erarbeitet", sondern entwendet. Das Ganze ist super pervers und es ändert sich nichts, NICHTS! 

@Skysnake
Die Vans in Kairo waren auch echt unfassbar. Wie weit die Leute geflogen sind.... Krass! Und nun mal eben ne AK oder so in die Menge halten... Ohne Worte.


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

In Ägypten ist das Militär nicht eingeschritten, zum Glück. Das hat zwei Gründe.
Erstens sind sie seit jeher nicht Amerisael-freundlich gewesen, so wie es der vom Westen gestützte Mubarak war. Außerdem hat das Militär unter Mubarak viel Macht sammeln können, die es auf diese Weise behalten konnte. Die Ägypter hatten einfach Glück.

In Tunesien, Bahrain, Lybien, Jemen, und wo auch immer es aktuell brennt, sieht es aber ganz anders aus.

Ob man die Seite jetzt mag oder nicht ist erstmal egal, aber hier sind ein paar Videos, und Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:Alles Schall und Rauch: Armee von Bahrain erschiesst Demonstranten

Es wurde sogar auf Journalisten und Sanitäter geschossen, wie im dritten Video zu sehen ist.
Das Militär hat mit Sturmgewehren auf diese unbewaffneten, friedlichen Demonstranten geschossen, mehrere getötet, dutzende verletzt, und verhindert dann ganz bewusst die medizinische Hilfe und Berichterstattung. 

Und Bahrain ist da nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

Und ganz nebenbei, glaubt bloß nicht das es bei uns viel besser werden wird, wenn solche Demonstrationen gegen das System auch bis zu uns kommen.

Da brauchen wir nichtmal unsere Bundeswehr oder die Polizei, nein, in Europa haben wir eine Eingreiftruppe mit der Erlaubnis, friedliche Demonstranten zu erschießen! EU sei dank

Und das schlimmste ist, wo der deutsche Polizist oder Soldat doch nochmal überlegt, ob er jetzt den Landsmann erschießt, zögert der Franzose, Pole, Slowene, Italiener, etc. keine Sekunde. Warum auch.

Edit: Hier nochmal ein Video von dem Überfall nachts auf die schlafenden Demonstranten
http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2011/02/washington-macht-sich-sorgen-um-bahrain.html


----------



## mowglie (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Rabi schrieb:


> In Ägypten ist meiner Meinung nach nicht abzusehen, ob das Land 'demokratisch' wird, wieder in die alte Ordnung zurückfällt oder gar *islamistisch* wird.


 
hahaa, da muss ich nur noch lachen wenn ich solche kommentare lese. 25 jahre wars in ordnung da in die ferien zu fahren, dann kommt ein umsturz und jeder sagt: "ja genau, die diktatur muss ein ende haben". wählt das volk neue vertreter ist der westen beruhigt. sind die vertreter aber islamisten geht das aber gar nicht. da wurde die wahl sicher manipuliert... 

sorry ich weiss, ist OT, aber das musste jetzt mal sein. was wollt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## mowglie (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



nyso schrieb:


> Ob man die Seite jetzt mag oder nicht ist erstmal egal, aber hier sind ein paar Videos, und Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:Alles Schall und Rauch: Armee von Bahrain erschiesst Demonstranten


 
auch hierzu meinen senf: wenn man aufmerksam die zwei ersten videos guckt sieht man ganz klar das im ersten film wird das feuer deutlich vor dem strassenschild eröffnet.

bei zweiten sind sie auf höhe strassenschild...

optische täuschung? glaub ich nicht. und seit diese seite über eine mission im kosovo geschrieben hat, an welcher ich persönlich teilnahm, glaub ich denen kein wort mehr.

aber verschwörungstheoretiker glauben verschwörungstheoretikern sowieso jedes wort.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Ja es ist eine Optische Täuschung, da beide Kameras unterschiedliche Brennweiten haben, können Entfernungen unterschiedlich wirken. Kameraobjektiv ist nicht gleich Auge. 
Die kamera im ersten video hat einen geringeren weitwinkel als die im zweiten video. Oder glaubst du im ernst, das beide Filmer die selbe kamera bzw. handy hatten?


Was haben bitte tote Menschen auf der Straße mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun? 
Das ist nicht 9/11...


----------



## Rabi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



mowglie schrieb:


> hahaa, da muss ich nur noch lachen wenn ich solche kommentare lese. 25 jahre wars in ordnung da in die ferien zu fahren, dann kommt ein umsturz und jeder sagt: "ja genau, die diktatur muss ein ende haben". wählt das volk neue vertreter ist der westen beruhigt. sind die vertreter aber islamisten geht das aber gar nicht. da wurde die wahl sicher manipuliert...
> 
> sorry ich weiss, ist OT, aber das musste jetzt mal sein. was wollt ihr eigentlich?


Richtig, ist OT, hat mit meinem Beitrag nämlich leider rein gar nichts zu tun oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Jo Leute. Ihr vergesst schnell.
> 
> Wisst ihr noch, das 1989 die Stasi mit Panzern und Truppen überall - ob in Magdeburg oder in Leipzig Gewehr bei Fuss standen ? Und es ist nur der Vernunft Einiger Weniger zu Verdanken, das diese "Hunde des Krieges" nicht losgelassen wurden. Selbst Internierungslager für 1000ende von Regimegegnern standen bezugsfertig bereit.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich ganz zustimmen, wobei man auch immer die Relation sehen muss. In China hats nicht gelangt.

Aber im Prinzip ist es absolut richtig. Wenn genug Leute sich daran beteiligen, wird es immer schwerer für die Handelnden, denn dann ist plötzlich Mutter, Vater, Schwester, Bruder etc. auch einer der Demonstranten, was das Eingreifen viel schwieriger macht, denn das könnte ja auch einer der eigenen Sein.

Wenn dann immer mehr einfache Einsatzkräfte Hemmungen bekommen, dann bekommen auch die Befehlshaber schnell Probleme, und sobald die anfangen um zu fallen wars dann auch recht schnell.



mowglie schrieb:


> hahaa, da muss ich nur noch lachen wenn ich  solche kommentare lese. 25 jahre wars in ordnung da in die ferien zu  fahren, dann kommt ein umsturz und jeder sagt: "ja genau, die diktatur  muss ein ende haben". wählt das volk neue vertreter ist der westen  beruhigt. sind die vertreter aber islamisten geht das aber gar nicht. da  wurde die wahl sicher manipuliert...
> 
> sorry ich weiss, ist OT, aber das musste jetzt mal sein. was wollt ihr eigentlich?



Nein du hast da durchaus Recht. 

Gerade deswegen ist es aber auch wichtig, wenn ich mal den Teil oben weiter führen will, das die restliche Welt den Bürgern ihren Zuspruch kund tut, und Ihnen sagt, das Sie für ihre Sache sind, auch wenn Sie nicht direkt eingreifen können, man aber zumindest eine UN Resulution auf den Weg bringen kann. Auch die Sperrung von Konten im Ausland, welche einem Diktator gehören ist das Mindeste was man machen kann, um dann wenn dieser weg ist, dem Volk diese ihnen rechtmäßig zustehenden Gelder zukommen zu lassen.

Allein der Zuspruch ist aber schon sehr wichtig, denn genau durch so etwas, zusammen mit der UN kann den kleinen Offizier dazu bewegen nicht mehr den Befehlen zu folgen. Vor allem wenn er sich im klaren ist, das wenn er mit macht, und der Umsturz ist da, das er dann für seine Taten zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurde.

Was du aber ansprichst ist auch wichtig. Wenn wir eine echte Demokratie sein wollen, dann müssen wir es auch aushalten, das in anderen Ländern demokratisch! gewählte Kräfte an der Macht sind, welche einem nicht ganz passen. Durch Politik etc.- kann man darauf ja einwirken, aber man muss es akzeptieren, ansonsten ist der Demokratiewillen nur ein leeres Lippenbekenntnis.

Was wichtig ist, ist das nach einem Sturz nicht irgend ein neuer Machthaber "eingesetzt" wird, sondern das wie es wohl im Moment auch Gott sei dank für Ägypten angedacht ist, Rechtswissenschaftler anbietet, welche dabei helfen eine Verfassung auf die Beine zu stellen, nach den Wünschen und Gedanken der Menschen dort. Sie brauchen halt ein Demokratisches Grundgerüst, mit den Menschenrechten etc. Wie Sie aber ihre Gesetze am Ende auslegen muss man ihnen überlassen, solange Sie diese unumstößlichen Grundrechte nicht verletzen.

Wir akzeptieren doch auch, das es in den USA noch die Todesstrafe gibt, oder Leute erst ab 21 Alkohol trinken dürfen etc etc etc.

Man muss nicht alles toll finden, und man kann seinen Unmut dann kund tun, aber man muss es auch akzeptieren, wenn ein Volk z.B. sagt, bei uns ist es erlaubt Waffen zu tragen, oder bei uns ist es nicht erlaubt nochmals zu heiraten, wenn man einmal verheiratet war. etc etc.

Dann habe ich auch keine großen Ängste, denn wenn die Menschen ihr Leben aufs Spiel setzen, um sich aus dem Klammergriff einer Diktatur zu befreien, dann muss man auch in sie Vertrauen setzen. Uns Deutschen hat man nach dem WW2 auch vertraut, und es hat sich gelohnt, wie in vielen vielen anderen fällen auch. Natürlich gibt es auch mal Rückschläge, und es gibt keine Demokratie, dann muss man als Ausland aber auch Stellung beziehen und offen und ehrlich sagen, das man die Praktiken nicht gut findet, wenn Sie gegen die Menschenrechte sind, oder durch undemokratische Mittel sich ein neues Regime breit macht. Denn dann wird das Volk wieder geknechtet, und dabei sollte die Welt nicht einfach tatenlos zusehen. 

Ich für meinen Teil könnte mich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als Demokrat ansehen, wenn ich sagen würde, das ich lieber eine sichere Diktatur habe, welche zwar die Menschen unterdrückt, aber mich dafür von allen Problemen fern hält, denn dies ist eine extrem kurzsichtige Sichtweise. Denn das wird früher oder später alles auf mich zurück fallen. Wie sagt man so schön: "Wer Wind sät wird Sturm ernten"

Ich verstehe natürlich, das viele Ängste bestehen, das es zu einer Ausprägung des fundamentalistischen Islams kommt, mit Bildung und Fachwissen bzgl Demokratie und deren Grundsätzen kann man den Völkern eine Hilfe geben, an der Sie sich an einem absoluten Minimum, um eine Demokratie zu haben orientieren können, ohne das Sie Gefahr laufen, durch Unaufmerksamkeiten Einzelnen wieder die Macht zu geben sich zu bereichern. 

Gerade die Wahlbeobachtung etc bei den ersten 1-5 Wahlen wäre ein EXTREM wichtige Aufgabe. Das man der Übergangsregierung anbietet die Wahlen zu sichern und zu kontrollieren, damit der Volkswillen wirklich zum tragen kommt. 

Dann gibt es meiner Einschätzung nach auch keine großen Befürchtungen, denn die Menschen demonstrieren ja weil Sie eine Vorstellung von Demokratie und Freiheit haben! 

Allein wenn man sich Ägypten anschaut und sieht, wie sich auf dem Platz normale Bürger selbst organisiert haben und die Leute gefilzt haben, welche auf den Platz wollen um Gewalttaten zu verhindern, und auch bei Streitereien sofort eingegriffen haben, damit es zu keiner Eskalation kommt, da hat es mir ganz ehrlich die Tränen in die Augen getrieben, denn diese Menschen wissen von sich aus, wie Demokratie und Freiheit zu funktionieren hat!

Wenn ich mir dagegen bei uns die 1. Mai Kundgebungen etc mit den Chaoten, Linksautonomen oder auch den Skinheads, wo die große Masse genau weiß um was für Gestalten es sich handelt, aber entweder von der einen oder von der anderen Seite dann nichts unternommen wird und diese Leute faktisch gedeckt werden.

Wie oft muss man bei uns mit erleben, wie es bei Demonstrationen zu Ausschreitungen kommt, aufgrund von einigen wenigen Vollidioten. Was passiert denn mit denen? Werden diese von der Gruppe ausgesondert? Nein, die werden oft wieder aufgenommen und vor der Polizei gedeckt. Bei sowas kommt mir echt das kotzen. Wir ach so tollen Demokraten etc. sollten uns da mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.

Achso und btw. von wegen aushalten, das gehört wie gesagt zu einer Demokratie dazu. Die Meinung eines anderen auch zu akzeptieren (nicht gut zu heisen, aber zu akzeptieren, das es eine andere gibt, und ihn eventuell versuchen davon zu überzeugen das diese falsch ist, ihm aber keine Represalien angedeihen zu lassen), bei uns gibt es auch die NPD. Ich bin kein Freund von diesen, und sehe Sie teils auch als gefährlich an, aber Sie sind nicht verboten und daher muss man sie auch aushalten, zumal ein Verbot nichts an den Einstellungen der entsprechenden Leute ändern würde. Vom Gegenteil überzeugen ist das Einzigste was auf lange Sicht da wirkt. Zeigen das diese Vorstellungen falsch sind und nicht akzeptabel.

Genau das gleiche kann man mit den Linksautonomen sehen. Egal ob Rechts oder Links, Radikale haben in einer Demokratie eigentlich nichts verloren, und man sollte versuchen den Leuten zu zeigen, durch Aufklärung etc, das ihre Ansichten falsch und gefährlich sind. Zu viel Leid haben sowohl die Nationalsozialisten als auch die Kommunisten über diese Welt gebracht, als das man Sie wieder an die Macht kommen lassen darf.


----------



## xdevilx (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

dann frag ich dich jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft

was hats uns im Westen der fall der Mauer denn für  so große vorteile gebracht? 

jeder labert hier von demokratie und sonst was, is sich hier jemand überhaupt bewusst was es bedeutet wenn die da unten auf einmal alle demokratisch mitspielen? europa würde von millionen und aber millionen von afrikanischen flüchtlingen überschwemmt. das würde labilen sozialen systemen wie unserem den letzten schlag geben.  bevor der "westen"  hingeh und denen hilft  eine demokratie einzuführen müsste er erst mmal dafür sorgen das die ganzen bürkerkriege in afrika  aufhören und dort  für die menschen wieder eine zukunft geschaffen wird, dann kann man die dikatoren alle kippen  

aber wer von euch seinen job an einen  migranten abgeben will kann dies gerne tun, ich   ziehe es lieber vor meinen  zu behalten, den ich bin nicht reich


----------



## Anchorage (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



xdevilx schrieb:


> dann frag ich dich jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft
> 
> was hats uns im Westen der fall der Mauer denn für  so große vorteile gebracht?
> 
> ...



 Ich bin jetzt 16 habe gestern meinen Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben ,und wenn dan die Leute aus Afrika kommen und meinen Job viel billiger machen wenn schmeist der Chef dan wohl raus ? Ich habe keine Ahnung von Politik und doch habe ich eine Sache vestanden die Politik ist ein Kinderspielplatz.


----------



## .Mac (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 16 habe gestern meinen Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben ,und wenn dan die Leute aus Afrika kommen und meinen Job viel billiger machen wenn schmeist der Chef dan wohl raus ?



Aha, als was arbeitest du denn zukünftig bitte? Ich meine es ist ja wohl nicht so als wenn in Nordafrika das Bildungsniveau so hoch ist als wie in Deutschland, geschweige denn das Verständnis bzw. die Berufsausbildung.
Du glaubst anscheinend wirklich den Mist der Neuen Rechten Parteien wa? 

Wirklich arm, denk mal scharf nach über die von dir geschriebenen Sätze!
Als wenn die Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen um dir deine Arbeit wegzunehmen, 3/4 von denen hat doch nichtmal eine ausreichende Schulbildung um auf dem Deutschen Arbeitsmarkt als vermittelbar zu gelten, und der Rest wenn man Glück hat vllt. eine schlechte Ausbildung. Denkst du wirklich die sog. Elite dieser Länder (Die, die gut ausgebildet sind und eine gute Schulbildung erhalten haben.) ist verzweifelt? Sicher nicht, gerade die haben doch die einzigsten Jobs in den Ländern.

Angst das Migranten deinen job wegnehmen, pfft, das ich nicht lache.
Ich selber habe letztes Jahr eine Ausbildung angenommen, und du solltest wissen, nur wenn du ******* arbeitest wird dein Chef dich rausschmeissen, so lange du überzeugen kannst wirst du zu 90% auch weiter dort arbeiten können.

Mann mann mann, scheint ja als wenn die Stammtischhetze gegen Ausländer auch bei der Jugend wirkt...

Bzw. dieses typische [Panik]Holy Cow, die nehmen uns die Arbeitsplätze weg!!11elf[/Panik] ist kein Grund gegen Demokratie in den Ländern zu sein, wofür gibt es denn bitte Grenzen? Man sollte eher den Ländern helfen eine ordentliche Struktur im Staat aufzubauen als dumm rumzusitzen und auf eine Gefahr hinzuweisen die nicht existiert. Ich meine, man muss denen helfen damit Sie sich selbst helfen können, und was passiert wenn wir das nicht tuhen *sehen wir ja jetzt*, nach 40 Jahren zu sehen seitens des Westens, geben die Bürger sich selbst auf und wollen alle nach Europa.

Und weil das alles so schön war, ich gehe jetzt Demokratisch meine Brügerschaft wählen brb!


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



.Mac schrieb:


> Mann mann mann, scheint ja als wenn die Stammtischhetze gegen Ausländer auch bei der Jugend wirkt...



Klar, bei denen am Meisten, weil sie noch keine Lebenserfahrung haben.


Nochmal zu Bahrain. Diese Königsfamilie wird bis zum letzten Meter mit Gewalt, Polizei und Militär gegen die Demonstranten vorgehen.

Die sind nur an der Macht, weil die Amerikaner das so möchten, und die brauchen diese Familie ganz unbedingt an der Macht. Man stelle sich mal vor die Demonstranten gewinnen und beschließen demokratisch, dass die 5. US-Flotte den Hafen verlassen muss. Das wäre ein geopolitischer Supergau für die Amis.

Und Skysnake, du bist glaube ich noch zu gutgläubig. Keine westliche Regierung will da unten Machtwechsel. Es gab hier und da ein paar Lippenbekenntnisse, heuchlerische Reden etc., aber Unterstützung, gar Resolutionen? 150% sicher nicht.
Sieht man ja an der Resolution der Palästinenser, die von Amerika abgelehnt wurde, obwohl der Rest der Welt das so wollte

Unsere westlichen Machtorgane sind bis auf den Grund korrupt, und dazu auch noch Handlungsunfähig. Von denen kann niemand, der wirklich Demokratie fordert, Hilfe erwarten.

Edit: Hier mal noch was nettes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np_AjbCn6D8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbMNwtXHhuM


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Um ein wenig abzuschweifen :

Es tritt genau das ein, was Wenige geahnt haben. Das Internet verändert die Welt. Menschen, die früher niemals in Kontakt kamen, tauschen ihre Ideen und Gedanken aus. Das ist genau das Streichholz an den Pulverfässern dieser Welt.

Auch China. Auf dem Platz des himmlischen Friedens waren ein paar Tausend Studenten. Die Chinesen sind ein Milliardenvolk - Auch da sieht die Sache anders aus, wenn Millionen auf den Strassen sind. Und - es wird nicht mehr lange dauern ...


----------



## PEG96 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

möge gott ihnen helfen, allen in not


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



nyso schrieb:


> Klar, bei denen am Meisten, weil sie noch keine Lebenserfahrung haben.
> 
> 
> Nochmal zu Bahrain. Diese Königsfamilie wird bis zum letzten Meter mit Gewalt, Polizei und Militär gegen die Demonstranten vorgehen.
> ...




Ich geb dir da absolut Recht, ich bin aber nicht blauäugig, sondern eher ein Idealist in dieser Beziehung, mir ist auch klar, das unsere Oberhäupter sich dazu nie durchringen werden, man muss es doch aber ansprechen, wie es laufen sollte, damit man sieht, was für ein krankhaftes Geschwür unsere Führungen dieser Welt geworden sind....

PS: Hier sollte eigentlich ne gute Seite Text noch stehen, FF meinte aber abstürzen zu müssen, daher müsst ihr leider drauf verzichten


----------



## El Sativa (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

ich finde es gut, das die menschen dort endlich kapiert haben, das die da gegen die diktatoren vorgehen müssen. es bestürzt mich auch, das deren freiheitswille mit der waffe unterdrückt wird. aber es ist auch nich die erste demonstration/revolution die blutig endet. 
was jetzt aber wirklich noch fehlt, ist ein herr westerwelle, der den doofen turbanträger erklärt, wie denn eine gute demokratie funktioniert. als bestes beispiel kann der ja mit afghanistan werben.  hat ja auch wunderbar geklappt, den dortigen warlords die demokratie schmackhaft zu machen.
also ich habe mehr angst vor dem, was unsere politiker in dieser situation wieder verbocken, als vor den umstrukturierungen bei den lybiern, ägyptern etc.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Arbeitsplätze nehmen sie uns vielleicht nicht direkt weg, unser Sozialsystem wird jedoch sehr belastet.
Demokratie oder sonst ein System ihrer Wahl sollen sie bekommen, sodass sie ihre Zukunft zum großen Teil in ihrem Land sehen. Wohlstand ensteht und die Geburtenraten sinken.

"Der Westen" soll jedoch auch weiterhin eigene Interessen gut im Blick behalten. 
Genauso macht es nämlich auch der Osten, Süden und Norden.


----------



## xdevilx (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



.Mac schrieb:


> Aha, als was arbeitest du denn zukünftig bitte? Ich meine es ist ja wohl nicht so als wenn in Nordafrika das Bildungsniveau so hoch ist als wie in Deutschland, geschweige denn das Verständnis bzw. die Berufsausbildung.
> Du glaubst anscheinend wirklich den Mist der Neuen Rechten Parteien wa?
> 
> Wirklich arm, denk mal scharf nach über die von dir geschriebenen Sätze!
> ...


wo arbeitest du denn???

also ich habe in einer firma gearbeitet  in einer linie mit etwa 45 arbeitern pro schicht  von diesen 45 arbeitern waren 8 russen 13 türken ne hand voll andere osteuropäer, ein paar Nordeuropäer und ein Par Asiaten und etwa 12 deutsche

jetzt erklär mir mal das system das dahinter steckt? und jetzt sollen noch  Afrikaner dazukommen ? nochmal 5 arbeitsplätze weg?  das ist genau das was wir brauchen

für die meisten jobs bei uns brauchst du nicht wirklich ne besondere ausbildung, du musst einfach nur das tun was dir gesagt wird. und das schnell und billig. 


und ums eines klarzustellen ich habe nichts gegen ausländer.  ich komme mit meinen kollegen  super klar.  sie arbeiten alle hart für ihr geld, aber ich bin der meinung das könnten sie in ihrem land auch, nuer hier ist man halt sozial abesichert wenn man nicht mehr arbeiten will  

es muss sich darstisch was ändern um zu verhindern das schmarotzer  mehr und mehr hier her kommen um zu dumpingpreisen zu arbeiten. eine hilfe dabei ist gadafi


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> /snip/
> 
> Quellen:
> Libya cuts off internet service: Arbor networks
> Libyens Internet abgeschaltet - 19.02.2011 - ComputerBase



Wie war das noch? "Er ist zwar ein Arschloch, aber er ist unser Arschloch." 



Und für solche Leute rollen wir auch noch immer brav den roten Teppich aus ...


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Da stellt sich nur die Frage, wer in UNSERER Politik jetzt das geringere Übel ist. Evtl. können sich auch unsere Wahlentscheidungen auf diese Menschen auswirken, immerhin sind in Sachsen Anhalt bald wahlen.
Wer CDU/CSU wählt, wählt den schwarzen Mann, bzw. die schwarze Frau/Witwe
SPD steht schon lange nicht mehr für sozial, die Grünen wissen nicht wirklich was sie wollen, Hauptsache regieren, und die Linke hat bei mir auch ihr vertrauen verspielt, obwohl ich tatsächlich mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe da beizutreten. Die Piraten vllt., aber wie bewerten die die Situation da unten?...... Es ist ein Kreuz, egal was man macht, es ist falsch.


----------



## Hasbat (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

In solchen Situationen wie jetzt hier in Lybien oder auch in anderen Krisengebieten finde ich ist es die größte Frechheit wenn man dem Volk die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten (Internet, Handynetze ect.) abschaltet .

Die Militärs und die Regierung sind davon meist nicht abhängig da z. B. die Möglichkeit besteht sich über Satellitennetze zu verständigen.

Das Fernsehn verstaatlicht , Internet und Handynetze abgeschaltet - so kann man innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen tun und lassen was man will und der Rest der Welt bekommt von der Wahrheit nichts mehr mit.


Was man davon halten soll ist ja eigentlich ganz klar.



Grüße
Hasbat.


----------



## .Mac (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



xdevilx schrieb:


> wo arbeitest du denn???



Ich arbeite im Mittelstand, als Grafiker.



xdevilx schrieb:


> also ich habe in einer firma gearbeitet  in einer linie mit etwa 45  arbeitern pro schicht  von diesen 45 arbeitern waren 8 russen 13 türken  ne hand voll andere osteuropäer, ein paar Nordeuropäer und ein Par  Asiaten und etwa 12 deutsche



Aha, und du meisnt das deine Mitarbeiter weniger verdienen weil Sie nicht Deutschstämmig sind? 



xdevilx schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir mal das system das dahinter steckt?


Sowas nennt sich Gleichberechtigung im Kapitalismus, und das gegenteil davon ist der National-Sozialismus, nur mal so am Rande gesagt. 



xdevilx schrieb:


> und jetzt sollen  noch  Afrikaner dazukommen ? nochmal 5 arbeitsplätze weg?  das ist genau  das was wir brauchen


Wenn sie produktiver arbeiten als sonst wer, dann wäre das Szenario schon möglich, die frage ist nur was du daran auszusetzen hast? Ich meine, du lebst anscheinend von Geburt an im Kapitalismus, da solltest du wissen dass Produktivität höher gesetzt ist als Nationalität. Kannst dich ja mal mit dem thema Kapitalismus auseinander setzen, dann wirst du nähmlich wissen wieso ich diese Denkanstöße gebe.



xdevilx schrieb:


> für die meisten jobs bei uns brauchst du nicht wirklich ne besondere  ausbildung, du musst einfach nur das tun was dir gesagt wird. und das  schnell und billig.



Eben, Kapitalismus eben, schnell und billig, so ist das Motto der meisten Firmen. Allerdings bestreite ich mal die Theorie, dass für den Großteil der Jobs in DE keine Ausbildung benötigt wird, dann hätten wir schliesslich keine so große Arbeitslosenzahl, schliesslich könnten ja alle arbeiten wenn sie wollten, und wir hätten quasi kaum Arbeitslose, oder etwa nicht? 



xdevilx schrieb:


> und ums eines klarzustellen ich habe nichts gegen ausländer.  ich komme  mit meinen kollegen  super klar.  sie arbeiten alle hart für ihr geld,  aber ich bin der meinung das könnten sie in ihrem land auch, nuer hier  ist man halt sozial abesichert wenn man nicht mehr arbeiten will


 
Siehste, jeht doch hömma, wo ist denn nun dein Problem? Die Lösung der Probleme ist nicht die Diktatoren an der Macht zu lassen, sondern deren Länder aufzubauen, und wie man sehen kann sehen es auch die Leute so die dort leben, die wollen arbeiten und ihr Land richtig aufbauen, oder denkst du etwa wirklich dass die Flüchtlinge erst seit dem Beginn der Revolution in Tunesien hier rüber schippern? 

Das geht schon seit Jahren so, und ist kein neues Problem, die Flüchtlinge finden immer einen Weg, auch wenn die Nord-Afrikanischen Länder von Diktatoren regiert werden. Und "mehr" sind es seitdem auch nicht, die ganzen Flüchtlingslager sind seit Jahren überfüllt, ob Italien, Spanien oder Türkei ist egal, die Situation ist seit Jahren die selbe.



xdevilx schrieb:


> es muss sich darstisch was ändern um zu verhindern das schmarotzer  mehr  und mehr hier her kommen um zu dumpingpreisen zu arbeiten. eine hilfe  dabei ist gadafi



Aha, soso, Gaddafi wird also dabei helfen die Flüchtlingsströme zu verhindern? Und wie bitte? Hat er doch die letzten Jahre auch nicht gemacht, außer das er den Jihad gegen den Westen jeden Tag aufs neue predigt.

---

Mal generell, wenn du wirklich so eine Angst hast, und der Meinung bist dass dein Chef dich austauscht auf Teufel komm raus, dann such dir lieber jetzt schon neue Anlaufstellen, denn sowas hört sich gar nicht gut an. 

Am besten wäre es wenn du dich weiterbildest, so dass du nicht so einfach rausgeschmissen wirst, und nicht ersetzt werden kannst, willkommen im Kapitalismus. 



nyso schrieb:


> Die Piraten vllt., aber wie  bewerten die die Situation da unten?...... Es ist ein Kreuz, egal was  man macht, es ist falsch.


Tja, richtig machen kann man da nix, wobei ja hier der Satz greift, mitmachen, anstatt drüber zu heulen, wobei Mitmachen bei den großen Parteien eh zweitrangig ist, und die kleinen, wie die Piraten o.ä. werden wohl auch nicht groß koalieren / regieren in Absehbarer Zukunft.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



> Aha, soso, Gaddafi wird also dabei helfen die Flüchtlingsströme zu  verhindern? Und wie bite? Hat er doch die letzten Jahre auch nicht  gemacht, außer das er den Jihad gegen den Westen jeden Tag aufs neue  predigt.



Gadafi hatte doch einen anscheinenden Sinneswandel und hält für uns die Flüchtlinge auf, dafür wird er doch auch bezahlt.


----------



## .Mac (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Klar, und tut er das auch wirklich? Sicher nicht, wie soll man sowas denn auch aufhalten? Oder denkst du der macht ne Kette von Polizisten die mal eben wasauchimmer 100te Kilometer Strand bewachen?

Es gibt immer eine Möglichkeit nach Europa zu shippern, da wird auch kein Zaun, wie von der EU geplant, helfen. Die Länder bestehen zum Großteil nur aus Wüste, da ist nicht viel mit Zivilisation.

Und wenn jemand denkt diese Zaun-Möglichkeit würde funktionieren, schaut mal rüber in die USA bzw. Mexico, da sieht man sowas ja auch super wie dass nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Wie schon gesagt man muss die Menschen dazu bringen nicht den Wunsch zu hegen nach Europa zu kommen.


----------



## Arthuriel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Daher sollte die Folgeregierung (man wird ja sehen, ob die Revolution in Libyen erfolgreich sein wird) dafür sorgen, dass neben der Entwicklung der Demokratie auch etwas gegen die Arbeitslosigkeit getan wird, die bei immerhin 30% liegt.

Siehe:
Libyen ? Wikipedia

sowie:
Youth Bulge ? Wikipedia

Denn der Anteil der jungen Menschen in diesen Regionen ist sehr hoch, allerdings gibt es auf der anderen Seite, wie ich es bereits schon gesagt habe, nicht genügend Arbeitsplätze, wodurch dieses Potenzial momentan noch ungenutzt bleibt.

P.S.: Die englischen Wikipedia-Artikel zum Thema Libyen und der Wirtschaft/ Libyens sind ausführlicher als die deutschen (zu letzterem gibt es noch nicht mal einen extra Artikel auf Deutsch).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libya
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Libya

P.P.S.: Hier ist noch ein Artikel zur Demographie Libyens
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Libya
Ich denke mal, dass das genug Links für einen Post waren. Weitere Informationen kann sich ja selber im Internet besorgen.


----------



## .Mac (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Eben, und das geht sicher nicht mit Diktatoren, mehr wollte ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



> für die meisten jobs bei uns brauchst du nicht wirklich ne besondere ausbildung, du musst einfach nur das tun was dir gesagt wird. und das schnell und billig.


Ist schon klar.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Kann ja nicht ewig so weitergehen, war nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Beängstigent das solche Psychophaten noch Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzen. (Schon nur wenn man bedenkt das es über 22 000 Atomwaffen gibt)

Mein Beileid der unschuldigen Opfer


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*



xdevilx schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir mal das system das dahinter steckt? und jetzt sollen noch  Afrikaner dazukommen ? nochmal 5 arbeitsplätze weg?  das ist genau das was wir brauchen


1. brauch man eine Arbeitserlaubnis um zu arbeiten
2. Kommen die jetzt auch, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die nicht mehr kommen, wenn in Ihrem Land eine Demokratie etabliert wird und die Diktatoren wegfallen deutlich höher als jetzt mit Dikatator. Was sowas bringt hat man schon anhand der DDR gesehen, welche ALLES getan hat um ihre Leute im Land zu halten und hat es funktioniert??? NEIN!
3. Hast du schon mal was vom demographischen Wandel gehört? In den nächsten Jahren werden wir einen massiven Fachkräftemangel haben und auf Einwanderung massiv angewiesen sein, und nicht nur dort, auch für einfachere Arbeiten werden wir im nächsten Jahrzehnt wohl Zuwanderung benötigen, wenn unsere Familien/Frauen es nicht mal gebacken bekommen wieder 2+ Kinder zu bekommen...
In den nächsten Jahren scheiden nämlich geburtenstarke Jahrgänge aus dem Arbeitsleben aus, wo auch noch relativ viele leben, und bei den Jungen kommt fast nichts nach. Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, die deutsche Bevölkerung (also egal woher die mal kamen, Hauptsache sie leben in Deutschland) wird in den nächsten Jahren massiv zurück gehen...

So viel zu deinen Ängsten...



xdevilx schrieb:


> für die meisten jobs bei uns brauchst du nicht wirklich ne besondere ausbildung, du musst einfach nur das tun was dir gesagt wird. und das schnell und billig.


Du brauchst für fast jeden Job eine Ausbildung, die Leute, welche nicht vermittelbar sind, und auch in der Jugendarbeitslosigkeit sind die, die einen schlechten Schulabschluss haben und keine Ausbildung haben. Wenn man eine Ausbildung hat steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder Arbeit zu finden massiv an...



xdevilx schrieb:


> und ums eines klarzustellen ich habe nichts gegen ausländer.  ich komme mit meinen kollegen  super klar.  sie arbeiten alle hart für ihr geld, aber ich bin der meinung das könnten sie in ihrem land auch, nuer hier ist man halt sozial abesichert wenn man nicht mehr arbeiten will


Ach so und "Deutsche" kommen nicht auf die Idee sich zu sagen Hartz4 langt mir, da brauch ich nicht arbeiten zu gehen, und wenn dann bischen Schwarz nebenher, oder die Reichen, welche Millionen von Steuern hinterziehen, sind natürlich viel besser...



xdevilx schrieb:


> es muss sich darstisch was ändern um zu verhindern das schmarotzer  mehr und mehr hier her kommen um zu dumpingpreisen zu arbeiten. eine hilfe dabei ist gadafi


Wir sollten erstmal die "Schmarotzer" die hier leben und arm oder reich sind unter Kontrolle bekommen. Was war mit der SteuerCD? 1 Milliarde Steuernachzahlungen? Sowas in der Größenordnung war es doch... Da kannste echt viele "Schmarotzer" für durchfüttern... (allein die ZINSEN für so einen Geldbetrag!...)

Also sorry, keine Ahnung in welchen Kreisen du verkehrst, aber das ist rechtes Gedankengut. Deutschland hat Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland massenhaft geholt, und es ist doch klar, das diese hier bleiben wollen, und wenn die hier 20 Jahre oder länger hier leben und die Kinder hier geboren wurden und den deutschen Pass haben, dann sind das doch Deutsche oder nicht?

Reflektier mal bitte deine Gedankengänge, geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## kleinerSchuh (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Sehr gefallen hat mir der Post von Ob4rul3r. Permalink 41.

Die Abschaltung zeigt uns allen aber auch, das wir hier mit einem starken Medium hantieren.
(Nicht umsonst wollen alle mehr über uns Wissen).
Welches nicht nur das Fernsehen in die Knie zwingt.
Man kann hier alles kaufen, selbst Menschen & etwas wie
die Freiheit gleich mit, wie wir sehen. Zu teilweise hohen Preisen.

Umso mehr Individuen bei einer evolutionären Revolution gefoltert werden & sterben, desto mehr wird das dafür aufgebaute System bestrafft & verurteilt. Heute nun schneller den je.
(Früher wurden die Könige geköpft, Heute fliehen die. Dafür brauchen wir noch eine Lösung.
Gefängniss wäre schon mal was. Ungerechter Weise geht es denen die zu viel Unglück bringen,
viel zu lange viel zu gut... - ich zensiere mich an der Stelle selbst).

Die wichtigen Personen von Morgen Kämpfen gegen die unwichtiger gewordenen gestrigen.
Mehr Gespräche hätten dies zumindest etwas weniger blutig werden lassen.
Doch gehört wird man nicht überall.

Wir Leben in einer aüßerst Geschitsträchtigen Zeit.
Die Menschen werden immer nach der Freiheit streben welche am ehesten der Definition gereicht,
& kein schein ist, der trügt.

Manche warten ab & trinken wie gewöhnlich Tee.
Andere, & das bewundere ich sehr, gehen noch weiter - lassen den Worten Taten folgen.
(Auch hier kann man diferenzieren, welche Tat welche Gewichtung erlangt).

Vergessen wir nicht wie sehr wir einander doch Gleichen. Jeder Deutsche möchte im Ausland
willkommen sein. Also sollten wir auch andere freundlich empfangen.
Gelegentlich geschen Fehler. So auch der Mann der hier `98 oder `99 aus dem Irak her gelangte.
& Fortan dem BND & den Amerikanern, sowie letztendlich allen eine Lüge auftischte.
(Fersehreportage vor paar Tagen). Dieser Mann erfand die Transportablen Massenvernichtungswaffen - es wurde Ihm geglaubt. 3000€ Monatslohn bekam er fortan bis 2008.
Curvball - war glaube ich sein Deckname. Man könnte sagen alle Iraker (viele Zivilisten) sowie sämtliche Soldaten dort (Hauptsächlich Amerikaner) die seit dem im Irak Krieg gestorben sind,
gehen auf diese Fehlinformationen hinaus! Wer ist Verantwortlich? Schwer oder?

Wir können uns nicht einfach einmischen. Raumschiff Enterprise hat es vor zig Jahren erklärt.
Einmischung in fremde Kulturen, gleich deren baldiger Untergang. Hier: u.a. Stärke des Internets.
Ist wohl nicht für alle Systeme geeignet. & Auch die Einmischung ist nicht einfach.
Man stelle sich vor Afghanische Soldaten Marschieren hier ein, um uns vor den Auswirkungen des Alkohols (Arabisches Wort), zu schützen?!

Natürlich darf man auch nicht immer wegsehen. Wer es nicht aushält, kann auch mit Humanitären
Organisationen dort versuchen zu helfen. Was es auch erschwert: Auch dort gibt es "komische"
Kräfte die Euch nicht immer Willkommen heißen. Persönlich kann ich nur Raten fangt klein an &
seht wie weit Ihr kommt. Hier wurde mal zur Stammzellenspende aufgerufen, Blutspenden tut es
auch. Erst mal irgendwas machen.

Wer mich Zitiert um damit seine Meinung zu untermauern - wir leben in einer Demokratie, bitte.
Nur werde ich mir Vorbehalten, ob es Sinn macht darauf einzugehen. Friede Euch & denen dort.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Ob Nicolas Sarkozy heute ruhig schlafen kann? Bislang hat er sehr gerne Waffen- und Atom-Geschäfte mit diesem libyschen Tyrannen gemacht. Zumindest war ihm das lieber als sich für Menschenrechte in der Gegend stark zu machen. 

Und mal schauen wie sprachlos die europäische Politik mal wieder ist, wenn es um Menschenrechte geht.... 

Auf dass alle Tyrannen in dieser Gegend von demokratischen Bürgern vertrieben werden, möglichst unblutig natürlich... Wie sich diese merkwürdigen Personen berufen fühlen, über Millionen von Menschen zu herrschen ohne dafür legitimiert zu sein... tststs... Und dann wundern die sich, dass die Menschen irgendwann aufbegehren.... Hoffentlich ist der Gaddafi bald weg...


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Deutschland als, glaube ich, drittgrößter Waffenexporteur wird sich bestimmt auch etwas ärgern. Egal die neuen Herrscher werden auch Waffen brauchen.


----------



## Rabi (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Grade gesehen:
Armeeteile stellen sich gegen Gaddafi - Proteste erreichen Tripolis - Libyen - derStandard.at ? International

Gaddafis Macht ist wohl doch nicht so gefestigt, auch wenn ich immer noch nicht glaube, dass er gestürzt wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet*

Gaddaff(e)i tut alles was er kann um einen Sturz zu verhindern,

Tolle Regierung die eigene unbewaffnete unschuldige Bürger ermordet.
Dass das Menschenrechtsverletzung ist muss man ja wohl nicht sagen.

Es sollte mal eingegriffen werden (hätte), aber das Öl geht ja vor, wie es schon lange so ist..


----------



## kleinerSchuh (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet Update: weitere Tote, Gaddafi unter Druck, Öllieferungen sollen eingestellt werden*

Danke für das update Skysnake. Gestern gab es nur Spekulationen in den Nachrichten, muss auch gleich mal schauen.

Die Regierung rät also auch vor Reisen nach Lybien *ab. In* Marroko gehts auch los:
Aufruhr in Arabien - GMX

Es heisst Deutschland Verteidige sich am Hindukusch.
Die Tankwagen Katastrophe, & andere Nachrichten Rund um unsere Verteidigung samt Minister, machen gar keinen guten Eindruck dort.
Es wäre angemessen den Abzug zu beschleunigen, so wie die Formel 1 in Bahrein abgesagt wurde. Die sind schneller, liegt wohl am Sport.
Bahrain-GP abgesagt - GMX

** Datum? (usw.) "RTL Nachrichten vom 32.02.2011"


----------



## nyso (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet Update: weitere Tote, Gaddafi unter Druck, Öllieferungen sollen eingestellt werden*

Gadaffis Macht scheint zu bröckeln. Teile der Polizei und des Militärs desertieren inzwischen.

So sind zum Beispiel zwei Jetpiloten in Malta gelandet und baten um politisches Asyl, nachdem sie den Befehl bekommen hatten auf Protestanten zu schießen!!!

Andere Piloten hatten leider nicht so viel Courage und haben die Demonstranten beschossen. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, einfach unfassbar

Aber die Demonstranten sind auf dem Vormarsch. Viele Städte haben sie unter Kontrolle, in Tripolis haben sie die Zentrale des libyschen Staatsfernsehens gestürmt und das Gebäude der Zentralregierung sowie Polizeistationen angezündet.

Alles Schall und Rauch: Die Lage in Libyen ist explosiv


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet Update: weitere Tote, Gaddafi unter Druck, Öllieferungen sollen eingestellt werden*

Dieser Kapitalismus killt uns alle noch, wir Menschen sind doch nicht so perfekt wie wir dachten..


----------



## Woohoo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet Update: weitere Tote, Gaddafi unter Druck, Öllieferungen sollen eingestellt werden*

Die Menschen wollen doch Kapitalismus, der uns soviel Wohlstand gebracht hat.  Vielleicht hört man deswegen sowenig von den deutschen Linken/Friedensbewegungen.  
Obwohl es auch die Aussicht gibt, dass es später mehr gegen Israel geht.


----------



## nyso (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet in Libyen abgeschaltet Update: weitere Tote, Gaddafi unter Druck, Öllieferungen sollen eingestellt werden*

Die meisten Menschen wollen die Wahrheit doch gar nicht wissen, denn die könnte ja das festgefahrene, so schöne Weltbild ins wanken bringen. Und das geht ja mal gar nicht

Wenn man den Menschen mal erzählt, wie es jenseits von RTL Aktuell und Bild aussieht, gucken sieben von zehn wie Autos und drei wie begossene Pudel, weil sie es schon geahnt haben, aber Angst vor der Wahrheit haben. 

Nämlich das Merkel nicht Mutti Merkel ist, sondern sie ganz locker mit Massenmördern zu Abend ist, für die Leute die die Finanzkrise zu verantworten haben die Geburtstagsfeier auf Steuergeld im Kanzleramt abhält und unsere Soldaten trotz besseren Wissens in den illegalen Angriffskrieg nach Afghanistan schickt. Nur als Beispiel.

Edit: Inzwischen ist die Rede von 500-1000 Toten, Kampfhubschraubern und , jetzt kommts, unter anderem *israelischen Kampfjets*, die auf die Demonstranten schießen!

Ich hoffe das stimmt nicht!


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Israelisch?


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, es gibt berichte das israelische Kampfjets die Demonstranten bombardieren. Noch konnte ich keine 100% sichere Quelle finden und hoffe selber das es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Aber doch nicht mit israelischer Besatzung?


----------



## Rocksteak (22. Februar 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht mit israelischer Besatzung?



Ist ja eher eine Metynomie, sonst würde man von Kampfjets israelischer Bauart sprechen  Allerdings ergibt das kein Sinn, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Israel eine Revolution im Land eines Gegners verhindern will. Das erscheint als Schwachsinn.

EDIT: Wirft man Google an, so erhält man mehrfach die Meldung, dass Gaddafi tatsächlich mit Kampfjets gegen die Demonstranten vorgeht. Allerdings ist hier nicht von israelischen Jets die Rede sondern von libyschen...würde auch sonst keinen Sinn machen (makabere Formulierung).


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Toll dann schießen auch deutsche Gewehre auf Demonstranten! Deutsche!  Was interessiert mich die Nationalität eines Gegenstandes.


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2011)

Eben nicht, es sind angeblich tatsächlich israelische. Btw. baut Israel keine Jets, die werden von Amerika geschenkt
Wie gesagt, noch sinds nur Gerüchte, und ich hoffe sie sind falsch.

Aber das das lybische Militär mit Kampfhubschraubern und Kampfjets die Demonstranten bombardiert darf als gegeben hingenommen werden, sonst würden die Piloten ja nicht reihenweise desertieren und Frau und Kind in Lybien zurücklassen.

EIL - Libysche Luftwaffe bombardiert Tripolis - Zahlreiche Tote | Ausland | RIA Novosti

: Gaddafi führt Krieg gegen sein Volk - Stuttgarter Zeitung online - SERVICE - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Wo hast du das gelesen, dass es israelische Besatzungen sind? Gib mal bitte die Quelle.


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2011)

Einer der Kommentatoren dieses Artikels: Alles Schall und Rauch: Die Lage in Libyen ist explosiv hat das behauptet. 

_Ein lybischer Hubschrauberpilot, der den Auftrag verweigerte auf friedlich demonstrierende Menschen zu feuern, berichtet, dass israelische Kampfjets im Land unterwegs seien und für das Massaker verantwortlich seien.
Die Jets seien zeitgleich mit ihm aus Malta gestartet, daher diese Info._

Wie gesagt, ich suche noch nach sichereren Quellen Außerdem spreche ich nicht von Besatzern! Da hast du irgendwas falsch interpretiert. Wenn das überhaupt stimmt fällt das wohl eher unter Amtshilfe etc. Das lybische Militär bittet Israel um Unterstützung, und sie kommen diesem Hilferuf nach. 
Übrigens auch nichts neues, das gabs schon immer bei Revolutionen. Als in Frankreich die große Revolution anfing, bat das franz. Königshaus auch um Unterstützung von außen, und Ungarn, Preußen, und wie sie nicht alle hießen, kamen Revolutionäre metzeln.


----------



## hyundai187 (22. Februar 2011)

Echt tragisch was dort abgeht


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Von Besatzern habe ich auch nie was geschrieben sondern von Besatzungen. Die Persoenen die das Flugzeug steuern. 
Israelische Jets steht da, dass kann alles bedeuten. Aber niemals werden da Israelis am Steuer sitzen.


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2011)

Was soll es denn dann bedeuten?
Israel baut keine eigenen Jets. Und sie werden sicher keine lybischen Soldaten ihre Jets fliegen lassen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, dass israelische Soldaten lybische Demonstranten erschießen.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Warum soll sich Israel sowetwas antun? Den Hass auf sich im bald hoffentlich freien Volk noch mehr schüren? Weiß nicht wie Glaubhaft ein lybischer Pilot ist. Dann sollen die Jets auch noch von Malta gestarten sein. Klingt alles nicht sehr Glaubwürdig.


----------



## Arthuriel (22. Februar 2011)

Eventuell kann es auch nur eine Behauptung sein oder eine Aussage, um die Schuld auf andere zu schieben. Man wird ja sehen, was letztendlich gestimmt hat. Denn die ansdere Möglichkeit wäre ja, dass der Hubschrauberpilot die israelischen Kampfjets nur am Davidstern oder anderen Merkmalen erkannt hat.
Eine weitere Frage wäre, um was für Flugzeugtypen es sich gehandelt hat, denn laut Wikipedia besitzt die israelische Luftwaffe momentan nur F15 und F16 Kampfjets (wenn man jetzt nur Kampfjets miteinbezieht), während Libyen nicht im Besitz solcher Modelle ist.

Siehe:
Military equipment of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

und für die libysche Luftwaffe habe ich folgende Auflistung gefunden:
Libyan Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jets seien zeitgleich mit ihm aus Malta gestartet, daher diese Info.


Laut deinem Bericht sind das aber lybische Besatzungen gewesen die in Malta *gelandet* sind (danach um Asyl gebeten haben) und das lybische Militär soll die Demonstranten angegriffen haben!  Wie kommst du jetzt darauf das das israelische Flugzeuge waren? 

BTW: Lybien und Israel waren sich noch nie grün, warum sollte Israel jetzt gerade Kampfjets nach Lybien schicken, um die Regierung an der Macht zu halten?


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2011)

Nurmal so am Rande wegen der Einstellung der deutschen Politiker:

~10% des von Deutschland importierten Öls stammt aus Lybien


----------



## Arthuriel (22. Februar 2011)

@taks: Wenn man konsequent sein will und kein Erdöl und Erdgas aus Ländern nutzen möchte, in denen die Menschenrechte nicht/kaum beachtet werden, so dürfte man gar kein Auto fahren, keine Produkte aus Plastik benutzen und eigentlich nicht mehr Heizen. Jedoch würde man dadurch zeigen, dass man Produkte aus solchen Ländern nicht akzeptiert, ob sich dadurch etwas ändern würde, ist die andere Frage. Aufmerksamkeit würde es auf jedenfall bringen.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn unsere Nachfrage nach solchen Produkten wegfallen würde, würden sich andere Nachfrager sehr freuen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Februar 2011)

*@ nyso*

Hm mir ist ja gerade mal was nicht gerade unwichtiges eingefallen, wie sind die israelischen F-16 (ist ja die Hautflugzeugtechnik von Israel) bis nach Lybien gekommen, denn die Einsatzreichweite beträgt ca. 600 km im High-Low-High, die bei MG- und Bomben-Einsatz angewendet wird? Israel hat doch keine Flugzeugträger! 

PS: Falls du jetzt mit der Überführungsreichweite von ca. 4.000 km kommen willst, die wird ohne Bewaffnung bei geringst möglichem Kerosinverbrauch berechnet! 
Und die USA, geschweige denn ein anderer Staat der Israel-freundlich ist, wird wohl kaum Israel in so einer Sache unterstützen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Februar 2011)

Es waren doch Piloten von der Lybischen Miliz die ihren Befehl auf Angriff gegen die Demonstranten verweigerten und nach Malta geflüchtet sind und Asyl beantragt haben.. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Israel mischt sich bestimmt nicht kontraproduktiv ein.. 

Dîeser Typ ist doch einfach nur krank, wie soll ein Volk solch einem Menschen Mörder ihre Zukunft anvertrauen, dafür ist zu viel passiert, und er gibt ja immer noch nicht auf, das zeigt seine fehlende Sozialkompetenz..

Ja ja das Öl geht sowiso bald aus, mal schauen womit Sie dann ihr Geld scheffeln, am Schluss ist ganz Afrika eine 3te Welt..


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Februar 2011)

> Es waren doch Piloten von der Lybischen Miliz die ihren Befehl auf Angriff gegen die Demonstranten verweigerten und nach Malta geflüchtet sind und Asyl beantragt haben.. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Israel mischt sich bestimmt nicht kontraproduktiv ein..


Ja das will ich ja auch wissen … wie ein angeblicher Selbstdenker wie nyso auf so einen Stuß kommt und einen unschuldigen Staat wie Israel da mit reinzieht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht war es auch Chuck Norris


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Februar 2011)

Bleiben sie bitte ernst!  …


----------



## kleinerSchuh (22. Februar 2011)

(Ist wieder alles nur GMX, wer will findet noch Umfangreichere Quellen).
Der Herr Westerwelle zeigt Courage:
Westerwelle: Gaddafis Clan ist am Ende - GMX
Hat er vielleicht Skysnakes leidenschaftliche updates zu lesen bekommen?
Gaddafi kommt auch nicht mehr klar.
Gaddafi hält Ansprache im libyschen Fernsehen - GMX
Wir hoffen das alle cool bleiben. & nicht aus falschem Stolz oder was auch immer Krieg beginnen.
Irans Kriegsflotte im Suezkanal - GMX
Das sind schon wirklich unwirkliche Geschenisse. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, wären Vorraussagen dieser Entwicklungen, mit Geisteskrankheit abgetan worden.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

> Der Iran hat angegeben, die Schiffe hätten weder konventionelle Waffen noch *atomare* oder chemische Kampfstoffe an Bord.



Ui ui da wollte der Iran mal auf dicke Hose machen und wenigstens mal das Wort "atomar" benutzen. 

Irans Kriegsflotte besteht aus zwei Schiffen und dazu auch noch so gut wie unbewaffnet. Na dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Arthuriel (22. Februar 2011)

@kleiner Schuh: Daran erkennt man, dass vieles möglich ist, was man zuvor als unmöglich abgetan hat, wobei das eigentlich schon immer im Lauf der Geschichte so war, dass viele unvorhergesehene Ereignisse eingetreten sind.

@Woohoo: Hoffen wir mal, dass keine "Extras" an Bord sind, die in der Praxis große Zerstörung anrichten können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Februar 2011)

Gadaffi hat eine Rede gehalten, er hat bisher nichtmal Befehle für einen Gegenschlag der Demonstranten gegeben, das soll erst Morgen folgen, man befürchtet ein Blutbad, es ist nur zu hoffen das sich die Miliz auf die Seite der Demonstranten stellt,

Zumindest hat sich der Innenminister für die Revolution entschieden und bot die Miliz auf sich auf die Seite des Volkes zu stellen!

Gad-affe hat geäussert dass er notfalls als Märtyrer stirbt. Hoffen wir das nicht noch mehr Menschen sterben müssen (Ausser ihr-wisst-schon-wer, und damit ist nicht Voldemort gemeint)

Guido Westerwelle hat Lybien mit Sanktionen gedroht falls Sie ihr Vorgehen weiterhin Gewaltsam angehen, ich als Schweizer muss sagen, ich finde Ihn trotz Schummelwummel bei der Doktorarbeit einen sehr Authentischen und Menschennahen Politiker der noch wenigstens noch Mumm und Menschenehre hat.

Obwohl ich nicht an Gott glaube, hoffe ich dass er bei den armen Menschen die für ihre Freiheit kämpfen da sein wird.


----------



## Arthuriel (22. Februar 2011)

In der heutigen 74 minütigen Rede hat Gaddafi ja auch alle Verantwortung für diese Misere von sich gewiesen und die Schuld für diese Situation immer nur auf andere geschoben. Zumindest steht es so im englischen und im deutschen Wikipediaartikel.
Ich selber habe die Rede bei BBC auch ein paar Minuten gesehen, wobei sie aufgrund des Akzents des Nachrichtensprechers schwer verständlich war.

Mein Eindruck:
Wie gesagt: Er schiebt die Schuld immer auf andere und sieht sich als unschuldige Person, die für die Freiheit Libyens gekämpft hat. Außerdem holt er in seiner Rede noch aus und berichtet von Ereignissen, die lange zurück liegen (italienische Besatzungszeit) und erzählt, wie in manchen Posts vorher erwähnt, davon, dass er Libyen mit den Abgrund reißen werde, wenn man gegen ihn kämpfe und er keinen Ausweg mehr sehe.

Daher würde ich sagen, dass er sich eingekesselt fühlt und er immer weniger Anhänger hat, wodurch sein Aggressionspotenzial weiter steigt.
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass er nicht Libyen mit ins Verderben reißt, wenn er endgültig verloren hat bzw. tot ist.

Weiterhin wünsche ich der Bevölkerung eine Nachfolgeregierung, die die Missstände im Land behebt, für Stabilität sorgt und sich nicht als Wolf im Schafspelz entpuppt (d.h. eine noch schlimmere Regierung als die von Gaddafi).


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Guido Westerwelle hat Lybien mit Sanktionen gedroht falls Sie ihr Vorgehen weiterhin Gewaltsam angehen, ich als Schweizer muss sagen, ich finde Ihn trotz Schummelwummel bei der Doktorarbeit einen sehr Authentischen und Menschennahen Politiker der noch wenigstens noch Mumm und Menschenehre hat.



Das mit der Strg-A und Strg-V Doktor-Arbeit war aber nicht Möchtegernwelle, sondern Herr von und zu und sonstewas Guttenberg.


----------



## Genghis99 (24. Februar 2011)

Wie ich hörte, hat Gadaffis Leibgarde über 100 reguläre Soldaten erschossen, weil diese sich weigerten auf Zivilisten zu schiessen. 
Das dürfte dann der Anfang vom Bruch zwischen dem regulären Militär und den Fanatikern von Gaddafis Garden bedeuten.

Wenn man bedenkt, das Lybien ein von Stammesinteressen und Rivalitäten zerissenes Land ist - könnte es nun auf einen Putsch des Militärs hinauslaufen. Einzig dieser Weg könnte das jetzige Regime wegfegen und trotzdem das Land zusammen halten, ohne das ein Bürgerkrieg nach irakischem Muster losbricht.
Es liegt in den Händen von Lybiens Generälen und der Miltitärführung (und auch nicht zuletzt in den Händen der lokalen Imame und der Stammesführer) , ob sie mit dem Gaddafi Clan brechen.

Das mit dem Bürgerkrieg im Irak ist auch nur passiert, weil der Golfkrieg das Militär zerschlagen hat und Nichts da war um das Machtvakuum nach Husseins Verschwinden aufzufüllen. Eine Besatzungsmacht kann eben nicht das Selbe bewirken wie das Militär des eigenen Landes.


----------



## Deimos (24. Februar 2011)

Macht wenig Sinn, dazu eine neue Usernews aufzumachen, deshalb poste ich mal hier.

Gemäss Gerüchten sei Gaddafi erschossen worden.
Al Jazeera und Reuters berichten gem. 20min.ch davon, auch auf Twitter seien diverse Meldungen zu finden: 20 Minuten Online - Verwirrung um Gaddafis Tod - Ausland
Allerdings kommentiert die USA das Gerücht mit der Aussage, dass es aktuell keinen Hinweis auf den Tod Gaddafis gebe.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich der allfällige Tod Gaddafis auf die weitere Entwicklung der Revolution und die staatliche Repression auswirkt / auswirken würde.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

Wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein, da damit sicherlich viele Menschenleben verschont bleiben würden. So recht dran glauben mag ich aber nicht. Auch sind die Söldner damit nicht aus dem Land und werden sicherlich weiterhin als Mob durch die Städte ziehen und die Menschen ermorden. Ich hätte ja gern alle Neuigkeiten hier weitergeführt, dank neuem Forum kann ich ja aber nicht mehr den ersten Beitrag editieren, und die Neuauflage wurde in den Politikbereich verschoben. Ich setze mal einen Link dahin:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/142233-gaddafi-droht-mit-massaker.html


----------



## kühlprofi (2. März 2011)

und immer ist es noch nicht zu Ende... über 6000 Tote bislang und Gadaffi hat immer noch radikale Anhänger.


----------

